# Bean Weevils as Custodians



## RobD (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi guys, first time posting on here (although I've browsed the information for quite a while) apologies if this is covered elsewhere but I couldn't find anything.

I've got a bioactive setup for a young panther chameleon, currently has springtails, tropical woodlice and dwarf white woodlice, and some dendrobaena earthworms which all seem to be doing pretty well despite Herbie's best efforts at picking off the adult woodlice.

My question is, I'm considering adding some bean weevils as they apparently make pretty effective custodians, are they likely to contribute anything that isn't already covered by what's in there? and do I need to do anything specific to keep them going? I'm assuming the adults feed on things other than beans otherwise there wouldn't be a lot of point in them being added as custodians, and I'm guessing that I would need to add dried beans in if I wanted them to breed within the tank, or is it simpler to keep a small colony outside and then just add some as they mature?

Not sure if these are redundant questions but would appreciate any input from those who've had experience with them.

Thanks


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

buy a batch and try him with some although he may not be impressed with the meal size offered but if taken then you have a readily available food to have to hand as these must be the easiest bugs to cultivate. Get a pack of beans, place about 1/2 inch worth at the bottom of a shallow jar or plastic container like you get your take out curry in or small food container with holes in lid. What most custodian food comes in is ideal. Halve the batch into 2 of these then wait for the explosion after a certain time. When your ready to carry on the breeding program just add a teaspoon or two from them and carry on as out lined. Keep them on the viv or somewhere not too cool and you should have no problem with them as a continuous food source.


----------



## RobD (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks, I'm not really worried about using them as food, he's eating much larger things than that so I doubt he'd be very interested, I was more looking at if they'd be of additional use to keeping the tank clean on top of the springtails and woodlice, or if they're not going to help much more in terms of a live system.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

They would be only beneficial as a food source


----------



## RobD (Oct 12, 2017)

No problem, thanks. I'll stick with the guys I've got in there then.


----------

